# What do you think...



## justine.diaz (Nov 14, 2015)

I have only had short coated pup so I can't picture what she will look like. She is almost 9 weeks. I have not seen her yet in person. Let me know your real opinions  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ha, is there anyone who would say she isn't adorable!?! :wub:
other than that, she's a sable long coat... how long or how dark, only time will tell (the sable parent will give you a good starting point for color)

do a forum search for "Halo"

eta: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../597434-happy-7th-birthday-my-halo-puppy.html


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

She is SOOOOOOOO Freakin Adorable!!!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

She is beautiful!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What Fodder said.And she is gorgeous!


----------



## justine.diaz (Nov 14, 2015)

Yay. That makes me more excited. I have had a hard time looking any puppies since my girl passed away. She was my soul mate pup. But I know my husband and boy dog really need this. Our boy dog is still grieving months later. His newest thing is he plays with the cats. But they don't appreciate him dropping not slobbery toys on them. I know once I see her in person I will fall in love. The drive to her is five hours :/


These are the parents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Absolutely precious. What a beautiful pup!!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

What a cutie!!!:wub:

What kennel is she from?

Moms


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Darling pup!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG, I want her!!!!!!!!! Please, I have been a good girl this year, Santa will also say that.... So adoreable. Enjoy


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pup!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is a cutie . Very sweet.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Aw she is so cute.


----------



## justine.diaz (Nov 14, 2015)

We got here! Came home last night. Her name is Lily


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Congrats!! She looks so cuddly.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Cute long caot puppy. enjoy


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

AWWW She's adorable.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Mine*

Here are both of mine at 9 weeks, and then all grown up. These two are full sisters 3 years apart. So even related it's hard to tell how they will turn out. Della @ 9 weeks

Tessa @ 9 weeks

And this fall, Tessa on left, Della on right.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## justine.diaz (Nov 14, 2015)

She is getting bigger! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Love that fuzzy little face and ears..


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pic!


----------

